# Roof Insulation in Norway



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2016)

We were just talking about adding some more insulation in our home, this is interesting in Norway.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2010/09/grass-roofs-of-norway.html

The advantages of turf roofs (also called sod roofs) are many. They are very heavy, so they help to stabilize the house; they provide good insulation; and they are long-lasting. 

Turf roofs in Norway are a tradition and you will see them everywhere. Roofs in Scandinavia have probably been covered with birch bark and sod since prehistory.

During the Viking and Middle Ages most houses had sod roofs. In rural areas sod roofs were almost universal until the beginning of the 18th century. Tile roofs, which appeared much earlier in towns and on rural manors, gradually superseded sod roofs except in remote inland areas during the 19th century.

 Corrugated iron and other industrial materials also became a threat to ancient traditions. But just before extinction, the national romantics proclaimed a revival of vernacular traditions, including sod roofs. A new market was opened by the demand for mountain lodges and holiday homes. 

At the same time, open air museums and the preservation movement created a reservation for ancient building traditions. From these reservations, sod roofs have begun to reappear as an alternative to modern materials.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks like an abandoned shack...roof starting to bow under the weight, and the walls starting to split.  Plus I can just imagine what the roots of these plants are doing to any wooden structure holding this "turf" up....and the leaks inside the house every time it rains.  

Around here, in the Midwest, metal roofs are gaining in popularity.  They are currently about 20% more in cost than regular asphalt shingles, but the better applications carry a 50 year warranty...which is 2 to 3 times longer than asphalt lasts....making them a cheaper long term alternative.   Our place is about 14 years old, and starting to show signs of needing a new roof...so after the Spring rain season ends, I might just get 2 or 3 estimates on a new roof, and the metal roofing is going to get some serious consideration.  

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...dfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=Metal+Roofing&fr=yfp-t-201-s


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2016)

I've seen some roofs in the Seattle area that almost look like that.  There's so much moss growing on the shingles that it looks like a putting green.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

uhh...could use a little maintenance.

Sod roofs are very efficient and they're fireproof too. But you're not supposed to let acorns and stuff take hold.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Around here, in the Midwest, metal roofs are gaining in popularity.  They are currently about 20% more in cost than regular asphalt shingles, but the better applications carry a 50 year warranty...which is 2 to 3 times longer than asphalt lasts....making them a cheaper long term alternative.   Our place is about 14 years old, and starting to show signs of needing a new roof...so after the Spring rain season ends, I might just get 2 or 3 estimates on a new roof, and the metal roofing is going to get some serious consideration.



I recommend them, for what it's worth. But get a well-experienced installer.


----------



## ossian (Apr 15, 2016)

If I dont do something about the moss on my roof, it should look like that pretty soon. :holymoly:


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 15, 2016)

What we're seeing quite a bit of up here is solar panels on roofs in the neighborhood.  Since my home is all electric for heating (no gas lines on my street and home not built for oil furnace), I considered panels.  Then I thought that I wouldn't be in the house long enough to have it pay off.  Our first roof last over 20 years and we're now on our 2nd.  Rarely see a metal roof around our neighborhood.


----------

